
Show HN: Universal Login System for websites - nooledge
http://ukey.one/demo/
======
tbirrell
And this is different/better than the google/facebook universal logins how?

~~~
nooledge
Thank you for your comment. Let me tell you a few pros:

\- You can integrate Google and Facebook directly, or integrate Ukey1 and get
all in one.

\- Especially with Facebook, you need to follow API changes, but if you have
Ukey1 - you don't need to care about it - we care. For example a week ago, one
of my friends told me that Facebook changed something and since that time FB
login doesn't work on his website - he still waits for his developers to fix
it). Other example - pixabay.com - their FB login doesn't work at least for 6
months.

\- There are people who don't want to use social logins. If you don't want to
loose those users, you need to implement email/password option as well. It
means, you need to store passwords in your database and care about
authentication. Ukey1 offers social logins (Google, Facebook, LinkedIn) as
well as classic email/password option. It means, no barriers.

\- As a user, with Ukey1 you have absolutely full control over your personal
data you share. It's not possible with Google or Facebook. And this is just a
beginning.

\- As a user, you can merge all your social identities. Why? For example, very
often I have a problem that after some time I can't remember what social
account I previously used on different websites. And I am not alone.

\- And finally, are you familiar with new General Data Protection Regulation
in EU? If you collect personal data about European citizens, you should. Ukey1
will solve all technical aspects for you, Facebook nor Google not.

------
tomtompl
No SSL. Ouch

~~~
nooledge
Thanks for your comment. There is no reason for HTTPS on our demo page because
there are no secret transmissions there. Actually, this demo shows that our
solution may be used on every kind of website even they don't use HTTPS. Of
course, authentication itself and all API calls are via HTTPS.

